# Best scissors to use in planted tank



## Platy_lover21 (May 16, 2013)

Can I use regular scissors to trim tank plants? I bought a pair of hair trimming scissors for my plants so I was wondering. :fish9:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure. The ones people mostly use are just longer. I have three pairs of scissors I use, when I misplace one pr I have another standby.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I like the small scissors. Easier for me to cut what I wish to cut.


----------



## Platy_lover21 (May 16, 2013)

I use a pocket knife for my houseplants, but I think aquatic plants are too delicate. Lol


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I purchase a pair off of Ebay along with some tweezers, but I somehow managed to do it backwards..got the straight scissors and angled tweezers. I think it would be better with angled scissors and straight tweezers! It's hard to use the tweezers being bent the way they are to aid in planting and the scissors don't snip very well.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

i have a nice, long pair of hemostats which are incredibly helpful for tank maintenance, planting root tabs and general whateverness. I stole mine from work, but the link shows what I'm talking about.


for scissors i just use whatever i can get my hands on; i've noticed that the longer and skinnier, the better and easier the cut is when trimming.


----------

